# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Privilages and profile viewing

## Tmw

Sup guys,

Anyone know how long you have to be on here or how many posts you have to have up before your allowed look at profiles and pm?

----------


## rahulsingh265

50 post..

----------


## ghettoboyd

yes 50 posts is correct...

----------


## Tmw

Sweet guys thanks  :Smilie:  

Is that including replies or 50 new threads ?

----------


## Gaspaco

> Sweet guys thanks  Is that including replies or 50 new threads ?


Any post u make

----------


## Tmw

Cheers bro appreciated  :Smilie:

----------


## anthonynyc

Im waiting myself too...looking anywhere I can help with info on a thread

----------


## tornluv143

same here

----------


## haggendaz

Good to know!

----------


## thic-tac

Does that include looking at your own profile? I think my account might be frozen if not.

----------


## Buff99

I have 50 posts and still don't have any privileges

----------

